# Cured from DPDR after 1year



## RECOVEREDJ (Jun 8, 2018)

Ok this might be long but I want you all to know there's hope to recover.

My name is Jessica, I am from Mexico and from a really young age I suffer from anxiety,panic attacks and depression due to genetics.
I've had dpdr in so many episodes of my life but didn't realize until I started suffering again from it during high school. So since kindergarten I take pills but finally on middle school I stopped taking them cause the psichiatrist told me to do so; my life was pretty normal until my senior year of highschool which was really hard, in addition, unfortunate events were happening in my personal life to make it even worse. I began having really horrible panic attacks, suffered from crippling depression, yet the worst thing was the dissociation.
I felt like I was not here in this world, I didn't recognize myself in the mirror, nor my family; the world seemed so strange and scary, and by instance I couldn't enjoy life itself. All those symptoms started from October 2016 and finally ended on around December 2017; but how did I recover ? The thing in here, and you've probably heard of it a lot is just to ignore the symptoms; that's it. I was really obsessed with my condition which caused me to feel it even stronger, but i reached a point in which I told everyone in my family and friends to NOT remind me of it anymore, not even by asking me how I feel, also, my meds helped me a lot, even if the first weeks of taking them made the anxiety even grater, after a month the symptoms ceased and I began feeling better again. It took me a long time but it worked and now I'm happier than ever ! 
But let me tell you something: after dpdr life is not the same; it's better. After all the time of suffering from numbness and dissociation, now life seems like a fun world of adventures and enjoyment which you'll be glad to be alive in, just keep it up, try to live your life to the fullest doesn't matter what you feel, try to ignore those ugly sensations and keep on with your day; I did so, tried so hard to live a normal life ignoring everything that keep me from feeling normal and enjoyed at least for a little, but now that joy is true and strong 

I thought I would be scared of coming to this site and read all those sad stories all over again, but in reality I'm not; I know this war is over for me and if someday it happens again, I'm sure I'll win again, so will you. 
If you have any questions in regards of anything just ask me !


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Congratulations on conquering this beast!

So can I ask you what meds you took? You also said that you had anxiety/panic since grade school "due to genetics." Not sure how you know that, but at any rate, it sounds like you've been an anxious person most of your life. is that gone now too? Or are you just back to the state that you were in prior to the dissociation?


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

Its always good to hear these stories.


----------



## arjanvirdi (Apr 26, 2018)

Hey Jessica, congrats on the recovery. I have been doing the same method any I think I am slowly recovering. Thanks for the post.


----------



## JBailey23 (May 12, 2018)

I would also love to know what meds you were on and how long they took to work?! Any insight would be great!! Congrats on your recovery, very happy for you!


----------



## RECOVEREDJ (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi Chip1021 ! Well it wasn’t just common sense actually, while looking at my family background (from my dad’s side) I discovered that most of his relatives, if not all of them suffer from some sort of mental disorder, mostly anxiety so unlucky it was also passed to me  I’m actually still a bit anxious people but the depersonalization is GONE for well  I don’t have any more panic attacks tho, still on 20mg of fluoxetine .


----------



## RECOVEREDJ (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi ! Believe me it will be gone sooner or later, just keep doing what you do and pretend dp is not there !


----------



## RECOVEREDJ (Jun 8, 2018)

Hello ! I’m actually still on meds, it is 20 mg of fluoxetine, just don’t self medicate, go to a psychiatrist and they will tell you the right med for you. My body actually took like a month to adapt to the meds, after that, the dissociation effects were slowly leaving me, I could say I was completely well in like a year  thanks for commenting !


----------



## Amad (Oct 2, 2018)

Hei RECOVEREDJ

1. When you did have dpdr could you recognize your face in the mirror, pictures and in videos?

2. When you did have dpdr did you have a mental picture in your head as how you face looked like?

3. When you recovered from dpdr do you have a mental picture in your head as how you face looks like?

4. After recovering from dpdr do you have an identity?



RECOVEREDJ said:


> Ok this might be long but I want you all to know there's hope to recover.
> 
> My name is Jessica, I am from Mexico and from a really young age I suffer from anxiety,panic attacks and depression due to genetics.
> I've had dpdr in so many episodes of my life but didn't realize until I started suffering again from it during high school. So since kindergarten I take pills but finally on middle school I stopped taking them cause the psichiatrist told me to do so; my life was pretty normal until my senior year of highschool which was really hard, in addition, unfortunate events were happening in my personal life to make it even worse. I began having really horrible panic attacks, suffered from crippling depression, yet the worst thing was the dissociation.
> ...


----------

